# Rocktron Chameleon or Chameleon 2000 ???



## jtm45 (May 20, 2005)

I'm pretty set on getting a Rocktron pre-amp after reading about them on this site (and listening to Vince's guitar sounds!).

I need some help on deciding between the Black-Face Chameleon(like Rev and Vince use)and the Chameleon 2000 and would be very grateful for any advice on this matter.

I've seen a black-face chameleon which is at about £105 at the moment which seems like a very good price.

I don't know what I'm going to do about a power-amp at the moment. I want to use a Valve power-amp but the Mesa ones are just too costly over here.I'm not in a band at the moment so I'd only need something relatively small anyway. I can think about that one again anyway.

So,should I get a older balck-face chameleon or wait and get a 2000 instead ?


----------



## Shannon (May 20, 2005)

All the Chameleons are great, EXCEPT for the 2000 models.


----------



## jtm45 (May 20, 2005)

Did they completely change the design on the 2000 or what ?

I think I'll definitely try and get the black-face type then. This one I've seen on ebay seems like a good deal (so far!).

Rev. Is there anywhere that I can hear your guitar sound, any recordings or anything?


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> Did they completely change the design on the 2000 or what ?
> 
> I think I'll definitely try and get the black-face type then. This one I've seen on ebay seems like a good deal (so far!).
> 
> Rev. Is there anywhere that I can hear your guitar sound, any recordings or anything?



ANY Chameleon (blackface, online, greenface, etc.) other than the 2000 & you'll be fine. The 2000 model was Rocktron's "dumbed down" CHEAPY model with less features & not nearly the versatility as the others. Also, the craftsmenship on those compared to the earlier models is weak. They break down a lots. 

I could send you some MP3s, if you like.


----------



## Vince (May 21, 2005)

revsharp777 said:


> ANY Chameleon (blackface, online, greenface, etc.) other than the 2000 & you'll be fine. The 2000 model was Rocktron's "dumbed down" CHEAPY model with less features & not nearly the versatility as the others. Also, the craftsmenship on those compared to the earlier models is weak. They break down a lots.
> 
> I could send you some MP3s, if you like.



I concur. I did some more research and found out the same info. The quality Chameleon units are just as revsharp777 says...

The original, blackface Chameleon or the teal-colored Chameleon Online. Both are exactly the same unit, and both absolutely rule.


----------



## aoresteen (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry for reviving a really old post but it still pops up in Google when searching on the Rocktron Chameleon.

I've owned a Teal Chameleon On-line since 1996 and I also have a Chameleon 2000. There is a lot of misinformation about the Chameleon 2000.

The Chameleon 2000 was made in the USA up until 2000; after 2000 it was made in Korea (not China). Mine is a Korean made unit and I've never had an issue with it. I've seen a lot of posts that it is not reliable but when I ask "what went wrong with your Chameleon 2000?", the answer is "oh, I don't have one. My friend has one and it crapped out on him". If you do own a Chameleon 2000 and it died please post and explained what happened to it and the cost of repair.

I have 11 guitar rack pre-amps. Here are the ones in my studio:







I have others in my live rig. 






Chameleon 2000 in my simplified 4U head rig:







My experience with the Chameleon 2000 is that it is as reliable as any other rack preamp. Mine has never needed service but others have.


The Chameleon 2000 is basically the same as the earlier units except it has simplified EQ settings and no balanced outputs. When I spoke with Rocktron and asked why no balance outputs they said 95% of the time the Chameleon units were used in racks with power amps and the balanced outputs were not used. So they eliminated them.

I have use the balanced left output of my Chameleon On-Line to drive headphones which is a nice feature that the Chameleon 2000 does not have.

If you need balanced outputs then the Chameleon 2000 is not for you - get a Chameleon blackface or teal On-Line unit instead.

If you play primarily live with a power amp then do not ignore the Chameleon 2000. From my experience with it it is a solid unit.

Here's a You Tube demo of the Chameleon 2000. It's not my video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8NUumI2jPA

After all these years I still like to use my Chameleon rigs. They are still very useful units.

Tony


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 17, 2015)

aoresteen said:


> Sorry for reviving a really old post but it still pops up in Google when searching on the Rocktron Chameleon.
> 
> I've owned a Teal Chameleon On-line since 1996 and I also have a Chameleon 2000. There is a lot of misinformation about the Chameleon 2000.
> 
> ...


High five for the necrobump   but seriously, i agree with you dude. i've owned both at the same time myself, and i always preferred the 2000 over the online. The online got me where i needed to go, but it took a good bit of tweaking those extra EQ's that everyone want to burn the 2000's for, whereas with the 2000 i could dial in great tones in no time. IMO, these are some of the most underrated and overlooked preamps out there


----------



## tothemax (Mar 17, 2015)

black face or the teal blue both are excellent . the teal blue one allows you to download patches from the website otherwise exactly the same as the blackface /original.
the 2000 rochtron chameleon lacks the eq and many say is a completely different unit as far as tone.
the originals have tons of eq options and the 2000s have amp types instead. cant compare.
get either the original blackface or the teal face.
they do sound frickn awesome when set correctly.


----------



## aoresteen (Mar 17, 2015)

tothemax said:


> black face or the teal blue both are excellent . the teal blue one allows you to download patches from the website otherwise exactly the same as the blackface /original.
> the 2000 rochtron chameleon lacks the eq and many say is a completely different unit as far as tone.
> the originals have tons of eq options and the 2000s have amp types instead. cant compare.
> get either the original blackface or the teal face.
> they do sound frickn awesome when set correctly.




I have a Teal and the 2000 version. I find both are excellent as I stated in my post.

What don't you like about your Chameleon 2000 unit?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 18, 2015)

aoresteen said:


> I have a Teal and the 2000 version. I find both are excellent as I stated in my post.
> 
> What don't you like about your Chameleon 2000 unit?


^exactly. Not ganging up on you tothemax lol, im just at a loss myself as to why its that drastic of a difference. I think the most crucial part of making or breaking the chameleon's, either the black-teal- or 2000's is the power amps that are paired with them. The blue face online version i have sounds better with a PA with some color, like a V300 or 5150 efx return (thats my experience with them anyways lol)or just a flat PA. The 2000 on the other hand in my experience _*has *_to be paired with a PA with some color to the tone, or it sounds pretty thin to my ears. But YMMV


----------



## tothemax (Mar 18, 2015)

not a problem guys. i just found the more eq worked better for me.


----------



## aoresteen (Mar 21, 2015)

I ran across a black-face Chameleon on CL. The seller was willing to ship. Bought it for $125! Should be here Tuesday or Wed! Now I will have one each - BF, Teal, and 2000.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 22, 2015)

That Intellifex is so 1992.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 23, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> That Intellifex is so 1992.


That a bad thing?


----------



## deathbyguitar (Mar 27, 2015)

Voodu Valve was another great one. Had one for a few years and got some really solid tones. The older units are made in America and that certainly makes a difference in the quality of the tones it could get.


----------

